# 30 days into my first trap line



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Well it's been 30 days now that I have had my gear out. I have been setting a few traps for short intervals over the last few years but this is the first year it's been possible to get some what serious. Not to say that there hasn't been some ups and downs but over all I think is been pretty successful. I am new to this site as all may know but there seems to be a weath of knowledge on here. Thanks guys

Here is a rundown so far

17 raccoons

11 coyotes

7 beavers

8 possums

1 stinker


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Here are some pics


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like a great season so far!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like about 35 ups and 9 downs so far... Nice pics by the way!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job. Keep stacking up the fur!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the season so far, good luck on the rest.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like your do'in pretty well on catch'in fur. I trapped a season in Kan. about 30 yrs ago west of Great Bend (Pawnee Rock). The trapp'in was good and the folks down that way are great.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats on your season, your doing a lot better than us...


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. Is anyone one on here from kansas


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

good job


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats, Looks like you're having a good season so far.


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Got another raccoon today


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Doing a lot better than me I got 2 possums(released) a skunk(burrowed under the neighbors house in August), and 3 rabbits in my garden(now in the freezer! I have had a lot of hits and I had a critter break my chain yesterday. Congrats and I hope you close well.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Geat job! Brings back memories of when we could trap here.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

It's amazing how warm the weather has turned out this weekend, it's in the high 50's. Seems most animals started moving at night because of the cooler temps. I'm planning to put out a few traps this weekend for raccoons and coyotes. Hopefully I have some luck like you've had.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

jswift said:


> Geat job! Brings back memories of when we could trap here.


 You can still trap in Arizona! Footholds on private property, and cage traps on the rest....


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Yep it's awful warm. Hopefully it gets the critters movin


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

nice job..sister n law lives Kansas,reall nice area.....some day we may stay there alittle longer.

good luck


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Put out 12 new cat sets today. Hopefully I can add a bobcat to the list.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Hopefully you can catch a bobcat. I've seen a few more tracks this year for bobcats than most years.


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

We got about 4 inches of snow last night hopefully that will get some critters up on there feet. Maybe even catch something besides a opossum. Only 16 more days left.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck!!


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok guys anyone have any tips on catching a bobcat. There are quite a few in the area. I've been seeing one or two a week.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

One or Two a week! thats more than a LOT of guys this year. are you able to use footholds or are you limited to cages?

Footholds, Id find a log laid down next to a field edge, with a natural v shape or cubby, dig a bait hold about 12-14 inches deep, bait it in the hold a drop of pee on the log above the trap. From the hole set a foothold about 7 inches toward the open field, and slight off to one side. if you can use 2 in one set, Id use one longspring, with the springs turned the same shape as the cubby, with a coil spring sitting in the area between the long springs. again, make sure to have the coil spring trap slight off of center, but leave the longspring centered.

thats how Id do it. . . as for lures etc, depends on what you like.. . ..


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks desert ghost. Made 5 more sets today using ur advice. Today I Had a stinker and a grinner in a couple I set last week


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

DesertGhost said:


> One or Two a week! thats more than a LOT of guys this year. are you able to use footholds or are you limited to cages? Footholds, Id find a log laid down next to a field edge, with a natural v shape or cubby, dig a bait hold about 12-14 inches deep, bait it in the hold a drop of pee on the log above the trap. From the hole set a foothold about 7 inches toward the open field, and slight off to one side. if you can use 2 in one set, Id use one longspring, with the springs turned the same shape as the cubby, with a coil spring sitting in the area between the long springs. again, make sure to have the coil spring trap slight off of center, but leave the longspring centered. thats how Id do it. . . as for lures etc, depends on what you like.. . ..


 post the pics of all them cats DesertGhost...


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> post the pics of all them cats DesertGhost...


You mean these cats?


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Here are a couple bonus catches:


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Very nice. So what is your secret with the cages


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Is that a Kit Fox ? havent seen one in a long time !


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Gknoettgen said:


> Very nice. So what is your secret with the cages


believe it or not, I think its easier to get them into cages than get them to step on the little pan of a foothold. just the same, a similar technique to doing a cubby set can be used for cage trapping.



prairiewolf said:


> Is that a Kit Fox ? havent seen one in a long time !


unfortunately no, not a kit fox. I have a taxidermy buddy looking for one to do a competition mount with, didnt catch one this year. . . . a friend of mine caught one last year and let it go thinking it was just a really small fox. Little did he know at the time, he let about a $60 bill walk out of his cage (taxidermy buddy's price).


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Back in the 70's there were alot of Kit Fox around Rainbow Valley, we got $15 for their pelts back then.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, it was in 1957, I was 8. Went back to Ohio every summer to visit my dad until I was about 14 then didnt go back until I was about 20. Those 6 summers were my wild years, LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a nice batch of cats Desertghost.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Back in the 70's there were alot of Kit Fox around Rainbow Valley, we got $15 for their pelts back then.


thats where he caught it. From what I understand the taxidermy guys ive talked to, including my buddy wants them whole. frozen if needed.


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Not doin to good this week. Put out a bunch of cubby sets and I have caught 3 skunks in the last three days. Any body got any other tips that will get the cats and not the stinkers


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wish I could help ya, I've been catching everything but cats lately.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

are you using a lure with stinker musk in it? Id stop using it! Then, once them stinkers are caught, youll catch fox, after the fox, raccoons, after the raccoons, coyotes, after the coyotes. . . . . CATS!

It takes time man. keep at it. if they are there, youll catch one.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been trying for raccoon the last week and haven't got anything. I think this nice weather has them roaming around and finding plenty of food.


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

After a dry spell of not catching anything but skunks I finally caught a raccoon this morning.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

when you get skunks, what do you do? Do you eat them, sell their fur?


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

LOL I'd probably not recommend eating them. My question is how you get the stink off them.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

SG dont laugh to hard I know a guy who swears they taste like chicken!

I dont eat at his house anymore!!!lol


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

If u catch a stinker u gotta follow the three S's. Shoot. Shovel. And sip a beer. The beer of course to wash the smell away.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Save em for bait. I caught 2 cats last year in the same set after I'd caught a skunk. I just threw the skunk a few yards away from the set. Next time I was out the tracks told me that a bobcat had come and taken the skunk. In two weeks time I had caught 2 cats at that set that had a strong skunky smell.


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Man every time the smell goes awAy enough for me to redo the set I end up catching another skunk. Guess I will keep trying. Sooner or later I will have caught all them little stinkers


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey, ive heard of people eating them!


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Alright guys we are down to the last week of the season here in Kansas. I moved six 220's and one dog proof to a new area with some great den trees. Hopes are high for the morning with a storm movin in tomorrow


----------

